# Hurricane Hunters - No olho do furacão



## Vince (4 Abr 2007 às 16:23)

Hunting Hugo







A propósito de um outro post em que estive à procura da biografia do Jeff Masters descobri uma história fascinante, que merecia um documentário.

Para quem não sabe, Jeff Masters é um meteorologista que fundou o Weather Underground, um dos maiores sites mais conhecidos de Meteorologua, quando estava num doutoramento na Universidade de Michigan em 1991.

O que eu não sabia é que antes disso, o Jeff Masters durante 4 anos trabalhou como meteorologista a bordo dos aviões que voam para o interior das tempestades para recolher dados, conhecidos como Hurricane Hunters. E que em Setembro de 1989 o Jeff Master e restante equipa iam morrendo numa dessas missões, nomeadamente uma missão de estudo do furacão Hugo.

É a história desse voo que podem ler no link em baixo, onde o Jeff conta ao longo de várias páginas como tudo aconteceu. Vale a pena ler.



> In September of 1989, a NOAA hurricane hunter airplane intercepted Hurricane Hugo as it approached the Caribbean islands, just before Hugo's destructive rampage through the Caribbean and South Carolina. The crew of the airplane were the first people to encounter the mighty hurricane--and very nearly became its first victims. The mission remains the most harrowing flight ever conducted by the NOAA hurricane hunters. I served as flight meteorologist on that flight, and feel fortunate indeed to be able to tell the story.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/hugo1.asp


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 12:51)

Um pequeno video de um voo ao Furacão Isabel (2003)



> This is a video of our flight into Hurricane Isabel


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 12:51)

Mais uma historia de um voo atribulado, este agora bem recente, do tal voo de reconhecimento ao furacão Felix que teve que ser abortado tal a violência da turbulência que encontraram. O Felix teve a mais rápida intensificação desde que há registos, bastaram 51 horas desde que se formou como depressão tropical até chegar a Categoria 5.

E fica a coincidência de agora ter sido exactamente o mesmo avião, o NOAA N42RF da historia que deu origem a este tópico antigo, um voo no Furacão Hugo em 1989.

Neste voo ao Felix, as supresas começaram quando no olho de  27km de diametro largaram uma sonda, que antes de cair ao mar circum-navegou quase todo o olho. Uma sonda obviamente não cai a pique nestas circunstâncias, mas percorrer 3/4 de circunferência é muito raro.

No olho aperceberam-se que que a toda a volta havia descargas eléctricas, até fizeram menção nisso num advisor do NHC, descargas em todos os quadrantes. Normalmente não é assim, há umas zonas mais activas e outras menos, que é por onde eles geralmente escolhem para atravessar o eyewall se a coisa estiver complicada. Nessa altura a pressão medida à superficie foi de 934 mb (o pico do Felix foi 929mb) e a temperatura exterior aos 3000 metros era de 25C...
Finalmente a certa altura apanharam com um poderoso updraft, logo seguido de um downdraft submetendo o avião a 4G's,sendo o limite dele de 6G's, tendo o comandante de seguida abortado a missão receando danos estruturais e também pelo granizo e graupel, uma especie de neve granulada.



> *Hurricane Hunters walloped by Felix*
> NOAA Hurricane Hunter aircraft N42RF experienced a truly awesome and terrifying mission into the heart of Hurricane Felix last night. Flying at 10,000 feet through Felix at 7pm EDT, N42RF dropped a sonde into the southeast eyewall. The swirling winds of the storm were so powerful that the sonde spun a full 3/4 circle around the eye before splashing into the northwest eyewall. It is VERY rare for a sonde to make nearly a complete circle around the eye like this. As the plane entered the eye of the now Category 5 hurricane, they found a 17-mile wide stadium lit up by intense lightning on all sides. The pressure at the bottom of the eye had hit 934 mb, and the temperature outside, a balmy 77 degrees at 10,000 feet. This is about 24 degrees warmer than the atmosphere normally is at that altitude, and a phenomenally warm eye for a hurricane. N42RF then punched into the northwest eyewall. Flight level winds hit 175 mph, and small hail lashed the airplane as lighting continued to flash. Then, the crew hit what Hurricane Hunters fear most--a powerful updraft followed a few seconds later by an equally powerful downdraft. The resulting extreme turbulence and wind shear likely made the aircraft impossible to control. Four G's of acceleration battered the airplane, pushing the aircraft close to its design limit of 6 G's. Although no one was injured and no obvious damage to the airplane occurred, the aircraft commander wisely aborted the mission and N42RF returned safely to St. Croix. N42RF is the same aircraft that survived a pounding of 5.6 g's in the eyewall of Hurricane Hugo in 1989. A special inspection of the aircraft is planned for today to determine if it is fit to fly further missions into Felix, and its scheduled afternoon flight into the hurricane was canceled. Hurricane Hunter missions since have fared better, and no more extreme turbulence has been reported.
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=776&tstamp=200709


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 12:52)

O post anterior era dum avião da NOAA num voo ao Felix, este agora é de um voo também ao Felix, mas da Força aérea americana.

Randy Bynon faz parte duma das tripulações que tem voado para o Felix e partilhou umas imagens espectaculares de um dos voos. Ele conta que o voo deles não foi tão atribulado como o da NOAA mas foi duro qb. Também confirma que ele pessoalmente nunca tinha visto um olho tão perfeito nem tantas descargas eléctricas a toda a volta.

Tirou uma fotografia inédita de um olho de furacão à noite, iluminado pelas descargas e também pela Lua. A foto vê-se que foi tirada com uma grande angular que lhe deu um efeito exagerado na curvatura do eyewall, mas não deixa de ser espectacular e completamente inédita.



> Catagory 5 Hurricane Felix
> Posted by: LRandyB, 7:29 AM CDT on September 03, 2007
> Good morning folks! My flight got back on the ground safe and sound.We didn't get quite the rough ride NOAA 43 had but we got bounced around enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2007 às 23:10)

E mais um video a bordo dum hunter:

*LINK:*


----------



## Minho (5 Set 2007 às 23:18)

Riders on the Storm.... a música não podia ter sido melhor escolhida


----------

